# اكتشاف نملة عمرها مائة مليون عام !!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكتشاف نملة عمرها مائة مليون عام 
د ب أ- سان فرانسيسكو
أفادت تقارير إخبارية بأن عالما من ولاية أوريجون الامريكية اكتشف نملة قديمة يعتقد أن عمرها مائة مليون سنة ومحفوظة في قالب من الكهرمان.. وذكرت دورية ساينس العلمية أن عمر النملة أقدم بنحو 40 مليون عام من أقدم نملة اكتشفت في السابق.. وعثر على هذه النملة البروفيسور جورج بوينتر المتخصص في علم الحيوان من جامعة ولاية اوريجون في قطعة من الكهرمان من منجم في هوكونج فالي في شمال ميانمار «بورما سابقا».. وتحتوي الصخرة شبه الكريمة على زهور صغيرة جدا. ويعد هذا الاكتشاف مهما لانه يمكن أن يساعد العلماء على حل لغز كيف أن المخلوقات المتشابهة لقحت النباتات القديمة وساعدت في خلق التنوع الضخم من النباتات على الكوكب.​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر غرييييييييييب






​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا دونا
تسدئي الكهرمان انا سامعه بيه في مادة علوم الارض بس مش متاكدة ايه هو بالظبط!!
بس اتوقع انه سائل ينتجه نبات معين..
صح؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر غريب جدا 
مرسىىىىى يا دونا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر غرييييييييييب
> ...


*نوررررررررتى يا قمررررر​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت  Dona Nabil
على المعلومة التاريخية
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> red rose88 قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي يا دونا
> ...







تاريخ النشأه لهذه الماده يعود الى ملايين 
السنين ( 90 -130 مليون سنه ) .. وقد اثبتت هذه المعلومه الكثير من الدراسات 
والابحاث الدقيقه .. حيث وجد في بعض انواع الكهرمان الشفاف عدد من الحشرات 
والنباتات المتحجره التي تعود الى تلك الفتره الزمنيه ..
منذ ملايين السنين تحجرت هذه الكائنات الحيه داخل الماده الأوليه المكونه 
للكهرمان ( نادر جدا )






بدايه تكون الكهرمان على جذوع الاشجار ك ماده صمغيه





منجم للكهرمان تحت الارض 






الوان الكهرمان ..
للكهرمان الوان معروفه تختلف في درجاتها من اشهرها ..

الاصفر ( Yellow ) وهو اشهر الوان الكهرمان وتقريبا نسبته 70% عن بقيه الالوان ..







الشفاف ( Transparent ) يأتي بعد الاصفر من ناحيه توفره ونسبته تقريبا 10% ..







الابيض ( White ) ويعتبر من انواع الكهرمان النادر ونسبته 1-2% من الكهرمان 
الموجود بالعالم 







الأزرق ( Blue Amber ) وهو اندر كهرمان موجود في العالم ونسبته 0.2% .. وهو 
من اغرب انواع الكهرمان والاحجار التي تخرج من الارض .. لان لونه في الاساس 
شفاف ولكن عند تعرضه للضوء يتحول لونه الى الازرق تماما ..





وكذلك يوجد الاحمر والاخضر والاسود .. وهي من الالوان المعروفه للكهرمان


دى شوية معلومات على الماشى كده عن الكهرمان .. يا رب أكون وصلتلك معلومه بسيطه عنه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر غريب جدا
> > مرسىىىىى يا دونا ​


*ميرررسى يا كوكو .. نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *مشكورة اخت  dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه جديده وغريبه*
*ميرسي ليكي يا دوندون *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي عالموضوووع الجميل ياقمر
ربنا معاكي


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا افتركتكوا لقتوها صاحية قلت ادخل اتفرج ههههههههه
اصل النملة اخرها شهور وممكن عشرين سنة وبتخلع
ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات دى خصوصا بتاعة الكهرمان
تسلمى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_*شئ  عجيب

شكرا دونا​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومه جديده وغريبه*
> ...


*ميرررسى يا ميروو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي عالموضوووع الجميل ياقمر
> > ربنا معاكي


*نوررتى الموضوع يا اروووجتى ميرررسى وربنا معاكى ياحبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا افتركتكوا لقتوها صاحية قلت ادخل اتفرج ههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههه حلوه بتخلع دى يا جيجى 
ميرررسى يا سكررره على مرورك اللى زى العسل ده بس اوعى النمل يتلم على مشاركتك :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > _*شئ  عجيب
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا أمجد وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه حلوه بتخلع دى يا جيجى
> ميرررسى يا سكررره على مرورك اللى زى العسل ده بس اوعى النمل يتلم على مشاركتك :t30:​*



*الله مش موضوعك
هاتى انتى بايروسول*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *الله مش موضوعك
> > هاتى انتى بايروسول*​


*لا متهونيييش عليا  :t30:​*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى على المعلومة الجميلة يا دونا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sara A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياااااه 100 مليون عام  دى عجوزة قوى قوى قوى*
*ميرسى على الخبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى على المعلومة الجميلة يا دونا*
> > *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو نورت الموضوع  ..ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> sara a قال:
> 
> 
> > *ياااااه 100 مليون عام  دى عجوزة قوى قوى قوى*
> > *ميرسى على الخبر*


*ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا ساره على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو , و شرح جميل منك .
شكرا للمتألقه ( دونا ) .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> قلم حر قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع حلو , و شرح جميل منك .
> ...


*ليس بعد تألقك  تألق يا قلمنا الحر .........ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------

